# lucky bamboo



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I just got a lucky bamboo plant that I want to include in a snail tank is this a good idea or is it best to grow it with no snails I have seen it used in fish tanks my friend has it in his asin tank I asked him but he said he dose not now if its safe for snails his fish nibble on the lower leaves with no illness but he dosent keep snails I have kept snails for years but this new to me


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

I know bamboo is not a true aquatic plant and you have to be careful with how it is placed in the water (as in how much of it is underwater) so it doesn't start to rot and die.

I'm not aware of ANY plants being harmful to snails, only that some snails are harmful to plants!


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

its not true bamboo its Dracaena braunii aka lucky bamboo or Chinese water bamboo I read that you cant have fresh water shrimp with this as it dose something to them I have had snails for years and I still don't get them I just lost all my nerite snails to the unknowen I have a lone ramhorn snail that I really he is by himself in a tank that has held up 20 snails at one time I wish I could get more ram horn snails they are the best


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Lucky bamboo is also not a true aquatic (though many petstores falsely sell it as such), its leaves cannot be kept below water permanently like a true aquatic plant. Its ok to have the stalk submerged but where the of shoots starts for leaves it needs to be above water. Take note: lucky bamboo does not tolerate fluoride or chlorine so it may not do well in tap water depending on what's in your tap.
As a side note: lucky bamboo is harmful to the furry pets if ingested so I would not recommend letting aquatic pets eat it either-the leaves should not be below the water line anyways.
If you're having snail die off it may be due to poor water quality, soft water-mainly lack of calcium in the water (were the shells chipped? could you see their innards through the shell holes?) or starvation (nerites typically won't eat veggies or algae wafers, only pure natural algae-other snail species are not quite as picky).


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

the tank was treated for the snails with calcium and it was well water so it was a little hard to start with and had good algae growing they all didn't die at the same time they die offed over the corse of three years


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Lucky bamboo should have its leaves out of the water, other wise it's fine! I don't think plants can be harmful to snails, I think it's the other way round.


----------

